

Local police fight crime with 18-ton armored military vehicles - ozantunca
http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/26/5147098/local-police-fight-crime-with-18-ton-armored-military-vehicles

======
yiedyie
When all you have is a ha(u)mmer, you are in search for anything that might
have some semblance of a nail.

------
venomsnake
Give them MBT - M1 Abrams. You can never have too much weapons in the war on
drugs. Since we are not winning it anyway - let the boys be boys and have some
fun.

